# Too funny!



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I finally got an incubator on Tuesday. On Wednesday I worked late and was unable to collect eggs. Yesterday I went to collect and had a hen in the favorite nest box of most if the girls. Well she is still there today. I have a broody!
I haven't had one one over a year as this new broody was hatch here by a Banty hen who isn't even her mother! She must be sitting on at least 12 eggs! 
My new broody is half black austolorp and her dad was half silkie and game rooster. 
I just got rid of 6 extra roosters so I know my eggs are very fertile and will be interested to see what kind of chicks I might get out of this. It should be a rainbow of colors. Here is a pic of her she looks like a small buff Orpington. It is also rainy here today so the pic isn't great.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

2 pictures show to me. BOTH *SOLID BLACK....???
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well nice timing little momma has hey.  How fun to get to go through this process with her. I have an Ameraucana that is so insistent of hatching eggs. She's been broody for a LONG time now. Poor girl. There is no roo.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a better pic of my broody oh and I checked while she was off the best and she has 9 eggs! Looks like one from each of my girls!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I forgot to post the pics


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It's so funny how they can deflate themselves to cover a nest like that!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Fuzziebutt ! Out white Cochin has gone broody too! She has flattened herself out like a pancake! She is on guinea hen eggs!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I just wanted to talk about my broody again. Like I said before she is on 9 eggs... The rooster I have is Americana I also have two silver laced wyandotte two barred rocks two light brahma two copper Marans one austolorp and one unknown Banty hen. I should have quite a collection of different looking chicks. Last Saturday I got rid of 3 more Americana roosters and two light brahma roosters. So I expect some of those eggs to have been fertilized by those guys too!


----------

